# Possible Vaccine From China



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

The current Administration is looking towards a vaccine coming from China by the end of December. And thinking the country will be able to get back to normal. 

Could you imagine how many would have died when the Spanish Flu of 1918, if we had the population then that we have now. Also people didn't travel the world like we do now. Even then there were between 20 million and 50 million people died. They said it lasted to some extent for 10 years. 

This could be another virus that will linger on for several years even with a vaccine since it mutates several times. They don't think a one time vaccine will be good enough to stop it from spreading. 

Art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> The current Administration is looking towards a vaccine coming from China by the end of December. And thinking the country will be able to get back to normal.
> 
> Could you imagine how many would have died when the Spanish Flu of 1918, if we had the population then that we have now. Also people didn't travel the world like we do now. Even then there were between 20 million and 50 million people died. They said it lasted to some extent for 10 years.
> 
> ...


A bit like the flu to which we have a different vaccine every year.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Russia is supposed to have a vaccine as well. Not sure I will be the first group to get either a China or Russian vaccine.:spit:


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Zep said:


> Russia is supposed to have a vaccine as well. Not sure I will be the first group to get either a China or Russian vaccine.:spit:


Have they heard the phrase guinea pig in the Philippines.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm not going to touch this one.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I read an article saying Japan pre-ordered 120 million doses of vaccine from Germany - but the vaccine is not yet ready.


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

Zep said:


> Russia is supposed to have a vaccine as well. Not sure I will be the first group to get either a China or Russian vaccine.:spit:


Just my opinion but you really can't trust either country.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

BusyBC57 said:


> Just my opinion but you really can't trust either country.


I don't recall ever buying anything from Russia and have been rejecting as much as possible 'made in China' items for many years now and do not think accepting a vaccine from either would be a good idea.

Just my opinion.

Fred


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

"WHY" from China ?? I have no Trust There !!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Scott E said:


> "WHY" from China ?? I have no Trust There !!


Because they want to remain Duterte's best buddy and want a willing foreign population to try it on before they give it to their own people.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey, I think I have created a vaccine in my garage. Anyone wants to test it out? hahahaha

I did forget to disinfect the area yesterday!!

art


----------

